# A Woman's Advice would be great =)



## Davidgar32 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been Married to my Wife for over 2 years. After being together for about 8 years. We don't have any kids together, but I do have a Daughter out of wedlock. About a month ago my Wife admitted that she cheated on me after we got into a argument while I was at the hospital. She left the hospital and slept with a friend of hers that she attends school with. We are currently away from each other she stays with female friends from school and I stay with my brother in law. After she cheated she told me she liked him and made me believe that they are gonna start a new life together. I left her alone for about 2 weeks with no communication. After the 2 weeks she sent me a message asking were we go from here. I did not respond, and then she sent another message saying she loves me more than words can express and she is sorry for everything she did and she has been treating the Marriage like a child and not like a woman should. But at the same time when I ask her are we getting a divorce she says she doesn't want to make any rash decisions right now, she just needs her time because she feels like she lost her morals because she cheated on me and had emotional attachment after and she doesn't know why she let herself do that. To my knowledge her and the guy are not speaking and she is not talking to anyone else she says she is just getting her head on straight and trying to better herself being she is still in school for the next 3 months and jobless(I take care of our bills)what hurts me is I don't feel like she is taking the time out to talk to me about what she just did I feel like she just ran away. She does call almost everyday but I don't pick up the phone, but when i did speak to her its all about her and what she is going through being she made a bad decision. God knows I still love my Wife with all my heart, and would do anything to see her back and ok. I just don't know if I should move on or what...My heart is so torn...I know I'm a dam good man who would do anything for my Family and has alot of love to give. Im just reaching out because Im still young (29) and not sure how to deal with this. She says she knows everything is going to be alright, but she doesn't know if me and her is going to work out. But every time I bring us divorce she doesn't want to face it. My concern is I just take that as hope we will work out and then she files for divorce when she is more emotionally stable. She called me yesterday upset because I didn't pick up, she left a VM saying "this is your Wife"...in my head im like I didn't know I had one of those...lol. Im currently in AZ and just thinking about leaving without her knowing back to NYC were my Family and Friends are. We both moved here from the east coast after we got married which I now kick myself in the butt for. She wanted to go to NYC to be around my Family we never had that through our entire relationship. But then again I think about it, and im not sure if that would have stopped her from doing what she did, I am a Man of Honor and Would never cheat on my Wife for any reason. Even now I thought about hooking up with someone else just to feel better but I cant find it in me to do it. Im just not like that. Good guys do finish last I guess!


----------



## StillLost (Oct 21, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StillLost (Oct 21, 2011)

David

First off I'm sorry that you are going through this, seconnd, kudos to you for handling it so well, most of us (me included) became fearful begging saps when we first heard of our spouses infeilelity, but you my friend handled it well

Now the bad part, while she may be generally sorry, that is possible and you can and should try to forgive and maybe go to marriage counseling, and don't focus on right and wrong try and understand why she did it, what needs of hers weren't being met, its not a direct hit on you but, the truth of the matter is that women change over the years and they are not to good with expressing their feelings and changing needs they expect men to just get it, so do research see if you can be that guy, because if you don't even when you take her back she will still be looking for that guy to forfill her needs, what ever they are, most likely some emotional need that your overlooking, but over all I think you are in a good way, but be careful it could be that she loves you and really does want you back and is sorry, or still looking, just that this guy didn't work out, but Dave all and all I wish you luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Two years married and she cheats on you. You have no kids. I'd divorce her and move on. Why waste more time? Life is short. 

Yes, I am a woman.


----------

